# Gotrek and Felix



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

I've just been re-reading these books. They are awesome, what are your favorite moments from this series.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Bloody all of them its my favorite series.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I really loved the first 6-7 of them but then thought they kind of went downhill, the best book by far (for me at least) HAS to be "Beastslayer" It is just full of epic all around!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I've only read as far as Vampire slayer.

My favorite book I think has to be Deamon Slayer. I like the epicness of beastslayer although the distraction of Felixes love life during that book can be irritating at times.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi,

I'm actually considering starting this series but I'm trying to understand the order.

OK, so there are the 3 omnibuses: First (Trollslayer, Skavenslayer, Daemonslayer), Second (Dragonslayer, Beastslayer, Vampireslayer), Third (Giantslayer, Orcslayer, Manslayer).

Where does Elfslayer and Grey seer fit in?

Or will the 4th omnibus include Elfsalyer, Shamanslayer, + third book with Grey Seer, Temple of the Serpent and Bloodborn are all spin-offs?

Thanks!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The novels that developed from G&K, (I wont call them spin-offs because thats degrading to novels that have surpassed what they came from, you wouldn't call Frasier a spin-off of Cheers now would you?), won't be in any omnibus.

But you are right in the order Chaosveteran. First, second then third omnibuses followed by _Elfslayer_, _Shamanslayer_ and now _Zombieslayer_.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Ah, right, thanks for clearing that one up )

And no offense intended to the books, its just that 'spin-off' was the first word that came to mind when I was speed typing and post the msg.

Bring back Fraser!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> Ah, right, thanks for clearing that one up )
> 
> And no offense intended to the books, its just that 'spin-off' was the first word that came to mind when I was speed typing and post the msg.
> 
> Bring back Fraser!


No problem.

And no don't bring back Frasier!, its ending was perfect.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Meh spin-off is the accurate term, Frasier is a spin-off of Cheers and I refer to it as such, just as I refer to CSI: Miami/NY as spin-offs- it's simply a term denoting that the source material originated from a different area.

_Double Eagle_ and _Titanicus_ are great books but they're both spin-offs of the Gaunts Ghosts series- I don't see how pointing out that certain books are based on a separate tangent of an already established franchise cheapens them...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Because spin-offs are generally nothing but network executives trying to squeeze out extra money from a successful franchise, and they nearly always fail because you can't just take a single element from a successful franchise and make an entirely new one without lots of effort, and barely any get any effort. Its a derogatory term to me.

Frasier isn't just some spin-off. Its a fantastic series in its own right, and it far surpassed Cheers. Like how _Thanquol and Boneripper_, and _Ulrika the Vampire_ have surpassed _Gotrek and Felix_.


----------



## SnoopyChicken (Sep 23, 2010)

ha! im watching frasier now!
The one where Daphne and Niles host a dinner party if anyones interested...

Anyway, I love this series, i started reading it in 07 but stopped so am re-reading it now.

Also, didnt know about the spin-offs will be sure to check them out!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Frasier isn't just some spin-off. Its a fantastic series in its own right, and it far surpassed Cheers. Like how _Thanquol and Boneripper_, and _Ulrika the Vampire_ have surpassed _Gotrek and Felix_.


Hmmm...so should I not bother buying the G&F books and go straight for Grey seer and Ulrika (not to mention save 30 quid!) or will I be lost without the G&F background?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

You don't have to have read them to enjoy Thanquol and Ulrika. You shouldn't be lost as long as you can recognize when Thanquol is griping about Gotrek and Felix foiling his plans.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> You don't have to have read them to enjoy Thanquol and Ulrika. You shouldn't be lost as long as you can recognize when Thanquol is griping about Gotrek and Felix foiling his plans.


hehe, i see. I just dont like books where the good guys aways win no matter against what odds (hence Im a chaos reader) and find it more enterntaining to read about baddies )


----------



## SnoopyChicken (Sep 23, 2010)

anyone else hear brian blesseds voice when reading gotreks lines?


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

SnoopyChicken said:


> anyone else hear brian blesseds voice when reading gotreks lines?


LOL can hear his voice now.....


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Chaosveteran said:


> Hmmm...so should I not bother buying the G&F books and go straight for Grey seer and Ulrika (not to mention save 30 quid!) or will I be lost without the G&F background?


You don't need to read them to enjoy it but I'd highly reccomend the first 6 books as they are truly amonst my favorites and they will make the spin offs easier to comprehend


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

_Daemonslayer_ was the best G&F novel, but I liked all of them. Ulrika's novel was good too. Just got _Grey Seer_, hopefully it will be good as well.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Just picked up my copy of zombieslayer today though I have to finish reading The Hunt for Voldorius first before I can start it


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah I need to get _Zombieslayer,_ should be on Amazon now. _Hunt for Voldorius_ was pretty awesome. Gotta love Captain Shrike!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Troll Slayer was the best. IMHO, the best moment was when they were visiting the Town with Slaanesh worshippers, and Gotrek gets hit by a sling in the fodd from a mutant during a fight, and loses all sense. As Felix tries to find a magic flower, they encounter the same mutants, and with Gotrek senseless, Felix thinks he's about to die, only for the mutants to think it's a ploy to bring them onto the axe of the Slayer, and run off.

I had a mental smirk at that point.


----------

